# External USB Read Time



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

I have a Mediasonic 8 bay external HD enclosure attached to my '93 via USB and it takes a long time (over a minute) for the player to find all 8 drives (ISOs of my DVDs and recorded TV shows in .TS format). Anyone know a trick to speed this up? Perhaps I am asking too much?

Also, is there such a thing as an external eSATA port multiplier that will work with the '93's eSATA connection? I don't recall ever seeing one...

Thanks.


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

hjones4841 said:


> I have a Mediasonic 8 bay external HD enclosure attached to my '93 via USB and it takes a long time (over a minute) for the player to find all 8 drives (ISOs of my DVDs and recorded TV shows in .TS format). Anyone know a trick to speed this up? Perhaps I am asking too much?
> 
> Also, is there such a thing as an external eSATA port multiplier that will work with the '93's eSATA connection? I don't recall ever seeing one...
> 
> Thanks.



I'm not exactly sure what you mean by a _*'93 *_. But there is such a think as a SATA port multiplier. Note the lack of any PCI contacts at the bottom of the card, which tells you it doesn't connect to or communicate with the motherboard. 


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16816124043
http://www.addonics.com/products/ad5sarpm-e.php


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

8086 said:


> I'm not exactly sure what you mean by a _*'93 *_. But there is such a think as a SATA port multiplier. Note the lack of any PCI contacts at the bottom of the card, which tells you it doesn't connect to or communicate with the motherboard.
> 
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16816124043
> http://www.addonics.com/products/ad5sarpm-e.php


Sorry, I thought I was in the Oppo 93 thread.


----------

